# Covid payment



## partnership (30 Apr 2020)

My contract is due to end on 27 May. I am not sure if I would be entitled to the Covid payment. Has anyone got it for a contract end. I won't  qualify for unemployment benefit as don't have the stamps and oh works.


----------



## elcato (30 Apr 2020)

partnership said:


> Has anyone got it for a contract end. I won't qualify for unemployment benefit


I'm pretty sure if you don't qualify for UB you don't qualify for Covid payment and will just be means tested. I could be wrong though.


----------



## anntionette (30 Apr 2020)

partnership said:


> My contract is due to end on 27 May. I am not sure if I would be entitled to the Covid payment. Has anyone got it for a contract end. I won't  qualify for unemployment benefit as don't have the stamps and oh works.


 
Technically your job loss has to have been effected by or due to the pandemic to receive the payment. Can you apply for unemployment assistance? which is means tested of course.


----------



## partnership (30 Apr 2020)

It has been affected in that if covid wasn't  here I would probably be kept on. Other half works so won't  get assistance


----------



## twofor1 (30 Apr 2020)

partnership said:


> It has been affected in that if covid wasn't  here I would probably be kept on.


I would apply on that basis, there is also no mention below of having to qualify for unemployment benefit to avail of Covid Payment.

You can apply for the new COVID-19 Pandemic Unemployment Payment if you:

are aged between 18 and 66 years old and
live in the Republic of Ireland and
have lost your job due to the COVID-19 pandemic or
have been temporarily laid off due to the COVID-19 pandemic and
you are not in receipt of any employment income
https://www.gov.ie/en/service/be74d3-covid-19-pandemic-unemployment-payment/#how-to-qualify


----------



## lughildanach (5 May 2020)

Losing your job because your contract is not extended is still losing your job.  If the reason the contract was not extended is related to COVID, then you would be entitled to payment.  If your contract was never going to be extended, then it may be a different matter.


----------

